# ιδιωτικό δίκαιο = private law (e.g. private law entity, legal person of / under private law)



## seimontadtecwyn (Jan 18, 2009)

Γεια σας,

Πώς λέγεται "ιδιωτικό δικαίο" στα αγγλικά, παρακαλώ;

"Το ΚΕΘΕΑ, αυτοδιοικούμενο, μη κερδοσκοπικό νομικό πρόσωπο ιδιωτικού δικαίου, είναι ο πρώτος φορέας που συστάθηκε στη χώρα μας (Ν. 1729/87) για την θεραπεία..."

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σάιμον


----------



## nickel (Jan 18, 2009)

Καλημέρα. Βιαστικά, καθώς πάω να χαρώ τον κυριακάτικο ήλιο:

private law
a legal person of private law


----------



## NadiaF (Jan 18, 2009)

*Διόρθωση*

*private law entity *ή/και *legal entity governed by private law*

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=en&rlz=1T4GGLL_elGR306GR306&q=%22Private+law+entity%22

http://www.google.gr/search?hl=en&rlz=1T4GGLL_elGR306GR306&q=%22entity+governed+by+private%22

Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις, αλλά ποτέ "legal person".

Καλή Κυριακή :)


----------



## anef (Jan 18, 2009)

NadiaF said:


> *private law entity *ή/και *legal entity governed by private law*
> Διαλέγεις και παίρνεις, αλλά ποτέ "legal person".



Δεν έχω πολλή ώρα να το ψάξω, αλλά από τον ορισμό της wikipedia δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά. 
Επίσης, στο Oxford Dictionary of Law δεν υπάρχει καθόλου 'legal entity' αλλά υπάρχει 'legal person' (= a natural person (i.e. a human being) or a juristic person.)


----------



## Elena (Jan 18, 2009)

anef said:


> Δεν έχω πολλή ώρα να το ψάξω, αλλά από τον ορισμό της wikipedia δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά.
> Επίσης, στο Oxford Dictionary of Law δεν υπάρχει καθόλου 'legal entity' αλλά υπάρχει 'legal person' (= a natural person (i.e. a human being) or a juristic person.)



Το ΚΕΘΕΑ δεν είναι φυσικά «natural person», όπως πολύ σωστά λέει η Νάντια.
Όσο για το «legal entity» σαφώς και ευσταθεί, βλ. και Black's Law Dictionary καθώς και Duhaime's Law Dictionary. Και σχετικά με το Oxford Dictionary of Law, σαφώς και υπάρχουν αναφορές σε «entity» + «legal personality», όπως για παράδειγμα στον ορισμό του «corporation (body corporate)».

(Π.χ. Duhaime's LD @Company:

_A legal entity, allowed by legislation, which permits a group of people, as shareholders, to apply to the government for an independent organization to be created, which can then focus on persuing set objectives, and empowered with legal rights which are usually only reserved for individuals, such as to sue and be sued, own property, hire employees or loan and borrow money. (Also known as a corporation)_

http://www.duhaime.org/LegalDictionary/C/Company.aspx


Και για όσους θέλουν να κατεβάσουν το Oxford Dictionary of Law:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/3176406/oxford-dictionary-of-law-5th-ed


----------



## anef (Jan 18, 2009)

Δεν αμφισβήτησα την ορθότητα του 'legal entity'. Απλώς δεν καταλαβαίνω να υπάρχει διαφορά από το 'legal person' (η NadiaF το αποκλείει κατηγορηματικά και μπορεί και να'χει δίκιο, δεν εξηγεί όμως γιατί). 

Επίσης κανείς δεν είπε πως το ΚΕΘΕΑ είναι φυσικό πρόσωπο (στην παρένθεση απλώς έβαλα τον ορισμό του legal person στο Oxford). Τέλος το 'entity' μπορεί να υπάρχει στο Oxford, δεν υπάρχει όμως λήμμα 'legal entity', τουλάχιστον όχι στην έκδοση που έχω εγώ.

Αν πάντως όντως υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα σε legal entity και legal person θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο να τη μάθουμε. 

Ο *Χρυσοβιτσιώτης *έχει 
legal entity: νομική οντότητα (προσωπικότητα). Νομικό πρόσωπο με δικαιοπρακτική ικανότητα που δύναται να συνάπτει συμφωνίες, συμβάσεις, να αναλαμβάνει υποχρεώσεις, να εγείρει ή να δέχεται αγωγές. 

legal person: Νομικό πρόσωπο (εταιρεία κλπ.), σε αντίθεση με το φυσικό. 

Και ο *Χιωτάκης *τα θεωρεί συνώνυμα. Στο λήμμα 'person' δίνει 'legal person, νομικό πρόσωπο (legal entity)'.


----------



## NatCat (Jan 18, 2009)

Και τα δυο σωστά είναι. Απλώς οι αγγλόφωνοι συνήθως όταν μιλούν για "person" εννοούν φυσικό και όχι νομικό πρόσωπο. Η διάκριση "natural person" και "legal/juristic person" απαντά ως επί το πλείστον στα δίκαια της ηπειρωτικής Ευρώπης.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 19, 2009)

Σαφέστατα και είναι σωστό το legal person.


----------



## nickel (Jan 19, 2009)

Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με το _legal entity_, αλλά το _legal person_ έχει μακρά (μακρότερη) και σεβαστή ιστορία.

Στο Introduction to Greek Law" (Ch. 4) γράφει:

III. LEGAL OR JURIDICAL PERSONS (νομικά πρόσωπα) 
A. Categories of Legal Persons 
Greek law distinguishes between *legal persons of public law and of private law*. Doctrine and the courts have developed the intermediate category of legal persons of mixed character for entities that do not fall neatly into either category. Legal persons of public law are established by the state for the promotion of a public, governmental or quasi-governmental, purpose. As their name suggests, these legal persons are governed by the rules of public law and only in default thereof by the rules of private law. The same is true for the legal persons of mixed character who, although organized as private corporations, are devoted to a public purpose, or a purpose in which the state has a great interest. Examples of this latter kind are the public utilities, communications, and major transportation companies. *The legal persons of private law* are devoted to a private purpose, whether for profit or not, and are regulated by private law. They are subdivided into commercial or business associations regulated by the commercial law (see below, Ch. II) and non-commercial legal persons regulated by the Civil Code. Articles 741-785 regulate the civil, i.e., non-commercial, partnership, an unincorporated association which, when pursuing an economic purpose, may, under certain conditions (art. 784), be accorded legal personality (see below, Ch. 11). Articles 78-126 deal with three legal entities not devoted to the pursuit of profit: associations (78-107), foundations (108-121), and fund-raising committees (122-126). Due to their limited interest to the foreign lawyer and to space limitations, these entities are not discussed here. This section presents briefly some of the general principles of the law of legal persons provided for in articles 61-77 of the Civil Code. Unless displaced by more specific rules provided elsewhere, these principles apply to all legal persons, including business associations and, to a lesser extent, legal persons of public law and of mixed character.​


----------



## Palavra (Jan 19, 2009)

Και η δική μου συμβολή από το Black's:
στο λήμμα _*artificial person *_(an entity, such as a corporation, created by law etc etc), δίνει ως συνώνυμα τα _fictitious person, juristic person, juridical person, legal person, moral person _ και παραπέμπει στο _Legal entity_.

Σωστό το legal person (δε λέω και τίποτα καινούριο, καθώς με πρόλαβαν οι προλαλήσαντες), αλλά έχω την αίσθηση ότι τα τελευταία χρόνια τα εξ ΗΠΑ κείμενα δείχνουν μια προτίμηση για το entity, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι δε βλέπω και person.


----------

